# 01 Crew Cab Problems



## SCfrontier (Dec 22, 2004)

Anybody know where i can mount aftermarket speakers (subs) and how much minimum clearance i would need. Also factor in the amp.

THanks


----------



## pizzaguyATL (Dec 13, 2004)

*two 8 in subs*

I have checked around alot.. without any massive undertaking you can put two 8in and a box for about 150 bucks.... Just ordered mine a few days ago..


----------



## SCfrontier (Dec 22, 2004)

cool, where from? Id like to order the same


----------



## calgearhead (Sep 28, 2004)

I've got a 12" Pioneer Premier and custom box for my 04 Crew that I'm thinking of selling. I'd let it go for $475 PLUS shipping. If interested, drop me a line. As for your amp, mine is under the passenger seat for my sub and drivers seat for the rest.


----------

